# Valet PRO *New* Glass Cleaner Sample+Glass Microfibre



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi guys.:wave:

My latest and very cool sample is ValetPRO's _new formula_ Glass Cleaner.
This sample offer only available through myself.

ValetPRO's brand new Glass Cleaner is here, and it is _very, very_ good! Amazing, in fact.  
I've not tested anything as good before, and I've had the chance to test a huge amount of glass cleaners from a lot of different manufacturers over the last couple of years.

When Greg from VP told me that the product was completely smear and streak-free, I was, as always, sceptical. Stacks of manufacturers have said the same thing to me in the past, and I've never found one that works to the extent that I want. 
Greg was talking absolute.......truth! 
Don't believe me? Try it for yourself with a sample. You'll be a convert. :thumb:

My sample offer includes:
1 x 50ml Sample of Valet PRO Glass Cleaner with pump sprayer
1 x Glass-specific high quality Microfibre cloth (as with all M/F cloths, give it a quick rinse and dry beforehand to get rid of any lint)

*The Price*

The DW discounted price is £5.70 including postage 
(£3.50 for the sample (and cloth) and £2.20 P+P)
_As always guys, I DO NOT make anything on the P+P. It only covers the costs and that's it. _

PayPal address:
[email protected]

*My website review in brief:*

- Brand new formula of Valet PRO Glass Cleaner leaves a _totally_ smear-free finish
- The best glass cleaner I've ever come across. Try it for yourself and see!
- Tried and tested on glass in 33 Celsius heat - and it still didn't smear or vaporise.
- Doesn't evaporate too quickly, giving time to wipe it off properly
- Non-damaging or severe
- Can be used on aftermarket window tint film
- I used it on a bluetooth soft-touch screen, and it cleaned it excellently
- The 50ml sample will clean a heck of a lot of glass, and will last for absolutely ages!
- If you buy the full size, carry on using your sample sprayer by simply re-filling it.

*Photo's (Sorry they're large) *

*The Sample and Cloth*









*Before*









*50/50*









*View through side window after using Valet PRO's new Glass Cleaner*









*Tinted Rear Window Before*









*Tinted Rear Window After*









*Tinted side window reflection*









*Bluetooth system Before*









*Bluetooth system After*









*The full-sized 1 litre bottle*


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

hi chris just ordered sample of glass cleaner, thankyou for your help with ultimate naviwax i will keep a look out:thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Chris

Do you use this neat or dilute it?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Short1e said:


> Chris
> 
> Do you use this neat or dilute it?


Just spray it straight on. It doesn't need diluting. 
It's a brilliant product. :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Any other takers? Come on guys. 
This is a great offer! Until you've tried it, you won't realise just how good it is compared with other glass cleaners.
It's easier to use and leaves the cleanest finish I've ever come across. :thumb:
It's the same price as buying a Big Mac meal - except you'll be able to use this for ages!
Cheers, :thumb:
Chris.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

I wouldn't mind 1litre bottle and sample. plus Citrus Tar and Glue Remover . del to australia

clint.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Sti_Brumby said:


> I wouldn't mind 1litre bottle and sample. plus Citrus Tar and Glue Remover . del to australia
> 
> clint.


Hi.
Thanks for the enquiry. 
I don't sell the full size, just have a Google search for a resellers. One of the guys on here should sell it. Shinearama?
I can do the samples to Aus no problem, but can't do the Tar and Glue remover as it's not something that's allowed to be sent through Airmail. Sorry.

If you drop me a PM as a reminder, I'l get you a postage price for the Glass Cleaner sample.
Cheers,
Chris. :thumb:


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

I fancy a sample of it, will have a look incase there are any other things I fancy.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone use their sample yet? :thumb:


----------



## Hugi (May 11, 2011)

do you ship it to switzerland? How much? I'm interested!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hugi said:


> do you ship it to switzerland? How much? I'm interested!


Hi.
Thanks for the enquiry.
To Switzerland it is £2.20 postage and packaging. :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## r35id3nt (May 9, 2011)

Chris CPT said:


> Anyone use their sample yet? :thumb:


i didnt get a sample i went and bought a 500ml bottle of it, will see what its like today compared to AG FG.


----------



## r35id3nt (May 9, 2011)

impressive. done all windows inside and out. not one streak or haze left on the glass and their gleaming.

real pleasure to use


----------



## markuk (Aug 20, 2007)

Just ordered chris


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

r35id3nt said:


> impressive. done all windows inside and out. not one streak or haze left on the glass and their gleaming.
> 
> real pleasure to use


thank you for your feed back much appreciated.

if you have brought this sample product from chris we would be happy to hear your thoughts. Feedback is King.:thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

:thumb:
Here's an independent review from a DW member:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2898232

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

THE BEST GLASS CLEANER IVE USED! thats all have to say it's great:thumb:


----------



## markuk (Aug 20, 2007)

noddy r32 said:


> THE BEST GLASS CLEANER IVE USED! thats all have to say it's great:thumb:


+1:thumb:


----------



## r35id3nt (May 9, 2011)

really like this product, have done 3 cars with it now and i carnt complain a bit. by far better than fast glass as it's less working time involved the shine from the glass after is spot on


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks for the feedback to all. really please with this. Glass cleaner get very little talk compared with waxes and they can be far more problematic. So anyway it great to have feed back on this product.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

1Valet PRO said:


> thanks for the feedback to all. really please with this. Glass cleaner get very little talk compared with waxes and they can be far more problematic. So anyway it great to have feed back on this product.


Yes, glass cleaner is a very understated product in general too. Getting that perfect finish on glass can be really time consuming and very frustrating.
There always seems to be some stubborn smears left behind. 
That is unless you use VP's new Glass Cleaner of course. :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

r35id3nt said:


> i didnt get a sample i went and bought a 500ml bottle of it, will see what its like today compared to AG FG.


How much did the full 1 litre bottle cost you? I have been searching for a decent glass cleaner for years. It is hard to use?

Cheers


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

mikeyc_123 said:


> It is hard to use?
> 
> Cheers


Have a look at the review.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Payment sent

Unique Transaction ID #6W1520162T932060Y


----------



## Hugi (May 11, 2011)

got mine today.

Will order more samples in the next day!


----------



## r35id3nt (May 9, 2011)

mikeyc_123 said:


> How much did the full 1 litre bottle cost you? I have been searching for a decent glass cleaner for years. It is hard to use?
> 
> Cheers


not hard at all mate, infact its effortless 

go to the valetpro website or order a sample of chris first see if u like it or not.

i only bought the 500ml cos i was ordering other things and though id just bung it in there. really glad i did though now


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

hi chris can you use the glass cleaner on clear plastics cheers paul:thumb:


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Money on its way.
Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #7HK065125C338241U)


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

payment sent
(Unique Transaction ID #6AN41423YV365405E)
cheers baz


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

noddy r32 said:


> hi chris can you use the glass cleaner on clear plastics cheers paul:thumb:


Hi Paul.
It's a safe glass cleaner so I would've thought it'd be okay.
I used it on my bluetooth screen and it was perfect, as per the pics on the first page. 
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

received first thing this morning! will put it to the test tomorrow 
cheers baz


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone else used their sample yet? All we've had is 100% great feedback up to now! :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Hugi (May 11, 2011)

it is great stuff! but I lost the bottle already


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

is there still some left??


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

mattthomas said:


> is there still some left??


Yep, plenty left 
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone else for one of these Glass Cleaner kits?
They are _ultra_ handy guys! Both the sample and cloth are the perfect size for even the smallest glovebox. 
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Glass cleaner is superb. Streak free and indeed gets rid of any bugs and grease marks. I cannot for the life of me get used to the cloth that comes with it. It just grabs and ends up on the floor. But 10 out of 10 for the cleaner its the best i have used.:thumb: Oh and nice fast delivery too.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Next question. Where on earth can i buy the full size. I can get the 5 L one from Valetpro but want either 500ml or 1L and have spent an age looking on line to no avail. Any suggestions ?


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

we do this product in 1L and 5L.

shinearama that advertise on here stock the 1L bottle but are currently out. best to call them to find out if they have any reserves.

I will have a look through our stockist to find other.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for that. Shinearama was the only store I could find that sold the 1 L but as you say are showing no stock. Not to worry you only need such a small amount that my sample should last an age.


----------



## agent gibbs (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll try a sample if the offer is still on?

Gibbs


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

http://www.washshop.net/ea/product.php/151/valet_pro_glass_cleaner_1l

this is a stockist with stock of our 1L glass cleaner


----------



## agent gibbs (Jul 23, 2010)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #161111694N234542G)

Gibbs


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

And if you buy 1L. glass cleaner from washshop website offer code is FOC


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I've just bought some myself


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Just ordered some. Also wanted to say thanks to Valet pro for making something so good and Chris for having samples for us all to try out.:thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

PaulinLincs said:


> Just ordered some. Also wanted to say thanks to Valet pro for making something so good and Chris for having samples for us all to try out.:thumb:


No problem. Yes, it is a great glass cleaner - probably one of, if not THE, best on the market right now! 
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Chris,

Is this offer still on?

Thanks


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Will this take rainx off the glass?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Is this offer still on?
> 
> Thanks


If you mean the offer on the first page here, then yes. :thumb:



Andy from Sandy said:


> Will this take rainx off the glass?


I don't know tbh. Most glass cleaners will shorten the life of glass protectors. This one is a 'safe' glass cleaner though, and I don't think it would strip it off, no.
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Unique Transaction ID #03673981XE632504J :thumb:


----------



## Graham225 (Jul 18, 2011)

(Unique Transaction ID #42155782GY947921U) :wave:

Graham225


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Any more takers? Best glass cleaner you'll ever use!! :thumb:


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Chris CPT said:


> Any more takers? Best glass cleaner you'll ever use!! :thumb:


Go on then.....Unique Transaction ID #6W3186137N496911E)

Thanks


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Tried this for the first time today. No smears whatsoever.


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

this still open?


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

kenny_boon said:


> this still open?


wondering the same mate?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

kenny_boon said:


> this still open?





polt said:


> wondering the same mate?


Hi Guys. :wave:

Thanks for the enquiries. Yes, the Glass Cleaner kit is still available to buy! :thumb:

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #4FR051477H040102V)


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

money sent


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Money sent


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for your orders guys! 
I will get those out tomorrow.
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Templeburger (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Chris, 

Sent you one as well, Unique Transaction ID #3NW81326TF121844D

Cheers


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi.
If your name is Paul Mc*****n
I need your delivery address asap please, as there wasn't one provided. 
Cheers,
Chris. :thumb:


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

mine arrived safe and well  thanks for speedy turn round


----------



## Templeburger (Oct 7, 2011)

Just had a chance to give it a go, wow it's awesome dude. I've twice now got in and checked I hadn't left the windows down lol


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep, it's certainly one of the best glass cleaners around - and I've tested stacks of them. :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks to Chris for providing my sample, the bottle it comes in provides the perfect quantity for windows imo.

As for the product, I was blown away by it, it's everything Chris has said and more. The ease of use is borderline ridiculous and the finish is as good, if not better than anything else I've used. I used AG Fast Glass for about 3-4 years and I went and got 1L of this before I was even half way through my sample (which lasts AGES by the way, I was amazed at how slow I was getting through it!)

Got an addiction for cleaning everything in the house now though!

Fantastic product, thanks to Chris and ValetPro!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

bildo said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Chris for providing my sample, the bottle it comes in provides the perfect quantity for windows imo.
> 
> As for the product, I was blown away by it, it's everything Chris has said and more. The ease of use is borderline ridiculous and the finish is as good, if not better than anything else I've used. I used AG Fast Glass for about 3-4 years and I went and got 1L of this before I was even half way through my sample (which lasts AGES by the way, I was amazed at how slow I was getting through it!)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great feedback! :thumb: 
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## billster (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi,

Just sent payment for this, looks amazing!

Unique Transaction ID # 5GR12297U9724284U

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

billster said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just sent payment for this, looks amazing!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill. It is! You won't be disappointed. :thumb:

Cheers,
Chris.


----------

